# Mythbusters Water Tests



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have seen the topic on other sites, but I had never seen the Mythbusters episode where they shoot into water before - it was interesting to see the results. So, if someone shoots at ya - just get 4 feet or so down, and U are safe


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Yeah it was interesting. I wonder how it varies at different angles


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Yeah it was interesting. I wonder how it varies at different angles


i'm wondering the same thing lol. and honestly im hoping i never have to find out lol.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Unless he is shooting a 12 ga slug at you.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Last night they showed that you would be safe from splinters if your oak hulled pirate boat got hit with a cannonball.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Last night they showed that you would be safe from splinters if your oak hulled pirate boat got hit with a cannonball.
> 
> WM


Yea, I saw that


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

that was a neat episode


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I have seen the topic on other sites, but I had never seen the Mythbusters episode where they shoot into water before - it was interesting to see the results. So, if someone shoots at ya - just get 4 feet or so down, and U are safe


I missed that episode...are you saying that with hollow point, 4ft is the safety zone?

What about FMJ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm saying that the safety point for pretty much anything is about 4 feet. Even 50 cal. I missed the very, very beginning, but later they summed up that the 9mm and some pistol ammo went a little deeper than rifle ammo. But none passed 4 feet. 223 only went about 2-3 feet, as did a 50 cal rifle...

Its not like what ya see in the movies...


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Man I love that show. They should have tried a .45, 1911 that's generally a subsonic round anyway. 9mm is supersonic in most loads.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Yeah it was interesting. I wonder how it varies at different angles


No difference... 4 ft. of water has the same density vertically as it does at any other angle and the bullets from higher powered weapons just slam the water molecules into a tighter bunch and they lose speed/power even faster.
I loved that episode, blew up their first test chamber with a shotgun blast but got basically the same ballistics info.(First test tank was REALLY flimsy for what they were trying to do:mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wasn't the old black power musket ball the one that was leathal at about 4 feet???


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Its not like what ya see in the movies...


You mean all those scenes with people underwater with bullets ripping by them isn't real?!?! :smt022


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> You mean all those scenes with people underwater with bullets ripping by them isn't real?!?! :smt022


I know... Its a shock...


----------

